# Gators v. Bison



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Any thoughts on Friday's game in Gainesville?

It should be a good test of the young Gators, who lost their top 6 players to the draft last year, and the Bison are returning a lot of upperclassmen. And we've seen what NDSU can do on the hardwood against established DI schools like Wisconsin.

I think the Gators will win...but it won't be by more than 9. Seems there's a lot of "Appalachian State" going on this year in college sports, most notably Gardner-Webb's upset of perrenial powerhouse Kentucky last night.

Thoughts?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I would tend to think that it will be a very close game. I don't have first hand knowledge of Florida recruiting class, but from what I have heard there should be some good raw talent there. NDSU will be more experienced, but that doesn't always win you games. It'll be interesting to see how the Bison handle the big man from Florida. I'll have to catch the re-broadcast on fsn, if I remember right the game is on FSFlorida and is being shown on fsn at 10:30. My heart says SU by 10, but my head says Florida by 8.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I shouldnt have a horse in this race as a Sioux and UGA Dawg fan, buuutt I almost hope the crocs win this one after all the hubbub in the forum after a defeat of a HORRENDOUS (should I use laughable) goofer FB squad.

GO DAWGS

:beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

It is now going to be on CableOne channel 44 in Fargo LIVE! No need to have to wait for tape delay anymore. GO BISON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Florida by 10..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good game! The Bison kept it competitive, and even though they were down by 15 or so at one point, they battled to get it close at the end, trailing by only a couple of threes. Should be an entertaining year for NDSU fans, and still a rebuilding year for UF.


----------

